# Think Tank > U.S. Constitution >  Arizona Doug Ducey is on our side!

## CaptainAmerica

Doug Ducey has been fighting off mayors who have been acting outside their jurisdictions to shut businesses down. The governor of Arizona just used a clever move to prevent them from declaring their own rules of "shut down" by seizing it himself then gutting it !!! 



https://www.azdhs.gov/documents/prep...-connected.pdf

----------


## CaptainAmerica

There are no restrictions on outdoor activity or the 1st amendment , its simply "suggested" but there is also a declared protection over the 1st amendment and also Doug Ducey wrote that NO ONE can ask you your activities or where abouts or your identity!

----------


## CaptainAmerica

also Doug Ducy wrote that no mayor has the power or permission to break rules and punish anyone for these activities hahaha this is so hilarious . He just pulled a genius move on the liberal mayors!!!

----------


## trey4sports

good news - thanks for sharing. Hopefully this is the kind of pushback we see more often.

----------

